# Lake Effect East of Lake Ontario w/Pics



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

We have been getting hammered since about 10 this morning. They are estimating between 24-48inches by tomorrow afternoon. It is coming down between 3-5 inches an hour and adding up fast. We have had over 2ft already. Went out a opened up a couple driveways but as soon as they were opened they had a few inches in them so will go out in a little while and do them again and again and hopefully again. Here are a few pics will see if I can get a video later.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i wish i could live there


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

iceyman;718404 said:


> i wish i could live there


then u should pack up the bus and move away from jersey


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guessing that now isn't the best time for a weekend steelhead trip, huh? Probably have the river to myself, if I could get to it.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Lake Effect In Pulaski!!*

I got my wife to take some action shots, enjoy!


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

rednekk frank;718425 said:


> I'm guessing that now isn't the best time for a weekend steelhead trip, huh? Probably have the river to myself, if I could get to it.


Sure why not the water is still flowing


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

new2chevy;718436 said:


> I got my wife to take some action shots, enjoy!


Hey new2chevy, where are you located? I am just down the road from tinker tavern off of rt11


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

new2chevy;718436 said:


> I got my wife to take some action shots, enjoy!


I thought they were going to be some different type of pictures.

its that your driveway or are you plowing commercially with a suburbanite?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Some More*

I had to stop plowing because I could no longer see behind me to back down my driveway. My rear defrost cannot keep up with the snow. It's still a whiteout!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks awesome fellas I"ll sit back and watch Be safe!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

hammerstein;718443 said:


> I thought they were going to be some different type of pictures.
> 
> its that your driveway or are you plowing commercially with a suburbanite?


UH, I don't think she would let me post those..lol This is my driveway. I only do mine, my immediate neighbors and sometimes my parents. I live right in the village jdeerekid.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

new2chevy;718454 said:


> UH, I don't think she would let me post those..lol This is my driveway. I only do mine, my immediate neighbors and sometimes my parents. I live right in the village jdeerekid.


Well nice to meet ya neighbor. Hey if you or anyone you know need any snow pushed back let me know. I can use all the work I can get right now. I am going out again even though it hasn't let up yet. I know what ya mean about not being able to see out the windows to back up. My tractor cab stays warm but the windows fog up. with all the snow hitting the windows. Would be nice to have wipers on tside windows to.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome thats all i can say.Be careful.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That is awesome. Looks like you guys will be busy for a few days


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Which model tractor is that?

I'm glad you are having fun. I don't see any fun in that much snow. For me it's a job.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome pics i guess i prob should call my cousin up in fort drum hes on plowing detail


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Watertown*

My step-father works in Watertown, says it was sunny all day!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

well i guess he's sleeping then LOL


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

jdeere kid , i knew we were due for it, i just finished and you cant tell i was doin anything, i cant see so i got out the blower, tommorrow is gonna be fun, i shoveled my roofs yesterday and my girls just came down from shoveling.

my asshat neighbor was blowing snow into the road as i drove by and hit is pile and took off my front valance. im gonna give him a hammer, ill stick it thru his windshield so he sees it.

i was gonna take pics but i doubt you would see anything, 2 miles away towards syracuse it was sunny. ill take pics tommorrow. 

2 feet of snow comes over my quad after you push it a foot lol. good luck.

dealer is screwin me over on my sled it figures theres powder to ride lol


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;718664 said:


> jdeere kid , i knew we were due for it, i just finished and you cant tell i was doin anything, i cant see so i got out the blower, tommorrow is gonna be fun, i shoveled my roofs yesterday and my girls just came down from shoveling.
> 
> my asshat neighbor was blowing snow into the road as i drove by and hit is pile and took off my front valance. im gonna give him a hammer, ill stick it thru his windshield so he sees it.
> 
> ...


We definately have been getting alot of the white stuff. Lovin It. I been out 5 times today and everytime I come back to do my driveway. I get done and it looks like it hasnt been touched. Tomorrow after get done plowing will start doing roofs. Mine are nice they are all metal and the stuff slides off pretty easy.

I ended up picking up 2 more accounts today and ended up pulling their car out of the end off one of thems drive way as they tried to pull into it and didnt make it.

As my father was coming home he said there was 22 cars off the road in between rt 13 and tinker tavern on rt 11. My aunt lives in just this side off central square and got nothing.

Well tomorrow will be a fun day after I get done cleaning my normal drives gonna drive to town to do a couple friends of mine and my fathers bosses drive. Might end up doing the parking lot for my fathers work also.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

new2chevy;718621 said:


> My step-father works in Watertown, says it was sunny all day!


won't be sunny up their tomorrow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that is the prefect driveway machine all you need is a plow on the front .


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I'm just north of New Haven on county route 6 and am working 12 hour day shifts this weekend including today. :crying: Figures...we get pounded and all I can do is wait! LOL It was fun pushing the 12 - 14" today. Gotta say I wish I had gone with a full size plow back in 1999 instead of the Snowbear. I would still be cleaning up with the Snowbear. I am here typing this and drinking a beer and I plowed one of my neighbors out too. Will have pics tomorrow hopefully since the wife will be home during daylight hours.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

mike psd;718832 said:


> that is the prefect driveway machine all you need is a plow on the front .


I have an old plow that came off my dads old plow truck that is in usuable shape that eventually I want to get mounted on the front. Hopefully before next year as I keep getting more and more driveways to plow. It will go alot faster than the blower, but with the blower you get rid of the snow instead of making piles.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

blower for short drives in condos and that blade for longer runs and making piles . all and all tractors are way to go i wish i had the dime right now


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't remember a snow storm that has ever dumped 3-5 inches an hour untill it reaches 2 feet of snow in CT 


Looks like you have a summer project in store for you. aka- time for a custom snow foil? lol


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that's snow! Be safe guys.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

I heard pulaski got 41 inches in about a 12 hr period??? Not to many guys on here can handle snow like that ... esp that much at once. But those people up there sure do!!!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

cet;718586 said:


> Which model tractor is that?
> 
> *I'm glad you are having fun. I don't see any fun in that much snow. For me it's a job*.


I hear that.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice tractor!


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

cet;718586 said:


> Which model tractor is that?
> 
> I'm glad you are having fun. I don't see any fun in that much snow. For me it's a job.


The tractor is a Montana 4340C with an AgroTrend 78" rear blower. It has 43hp and works great for the size of tractor.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are a few pics of today. Videos will be uploaded tonight. Not that they are that great. Doesnt look like alot compared to yesterday as it did settle some. The blower worked great. Ended up picking up 3 more accounts and a couple places just to push back there snowbanks. Also pulled a few people out of the ditch. 
Got a litle breack in the storm and guess it is suppose to start again tonight but not as much.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Um....stop sign usually makes me think it is an intersection? Those snow piles look pretty much across the road, or is that just decieving? 

Man i love seeing pictures of lots of snow like that!


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Jt13speed;719756 said:


> Um....stop sign usually makes me think it is an intersection? Those snow piles look pretty much across the road, or is that just decieving?
> 
> Man i love seeing pictures of lots of snow like that!


Thats actually the end of my road. It is a dead end. But had ya fooled right.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

2 words 

AWESOME


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres some of my pics, i plowed last night and woke up to the same amount. i started at 8 am, the usual crap quad was mired in snow lol. then i got out the blower and that took a dump. i had my bro in law come up to do my sis in law, i was pretty well cleaned up so i used his xtended ford to scrape, thats a monster to use lol. i was better off with the wheeler. then i went and shoveled two roofs. that work sucks. what a time to not have my sled lol, i have some nice ramps now lol.

yea i heard there were alot of cars off the road, i had a guy in a hhr try and push me over , it didnt work and he veered at the last minute, good thing our banks are high cause i seen him richochet off them lol








theres ajimmy under there








these our are sno banks thats a 08 eclipse lol








[

this storm wasnt as bad as the one where we got 4' but its still alot of work, i woke up to duals blarin, stuck but he got himself out after 20 or so minutes it was a dodge lol there goes his tranny lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, I live up in Parish and this one missed us. We ONLY ended up getting about 10 inches or so. Typical lake effect Sunny all around but a 15 mile or so band of extreme dumpage. I have gotton the tractor out a few times already this year to push the banks back and will probably have to again tomorrow.:realmad:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Those are some great pics.

The tractor ones are special.

You guys still seem to have a sence of humor. I'm sure I would be a little stressed by now.

Might need a couple of pops.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

cet;720052 said:


> Those are some great pics.
> 
> The tractor ones are special.
> 
> ...


cet, you just need to come about 3 hrs northwest, and that's what it's like here, just another day in paradise.tymusic


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

That day, I went up to Syracuse and had sunny skies and dry roads the whole way up and back! Too bad, maybe the next one...
Looks like fun. We came up two years ago to shovel roofs in Mexico and Oswego, made a bunch of quick cash. One of the guys fell off a roof into the back yard, snow was over his head. There he was, stuck up to his armpits and no way for us to get around back to pull him out, snow was about 7' deep!!! He was finally able to wriggle his way to a 'bowl' where the snow had blown out and made his way under the eaves and around front to the driveway. We had a blast, but I'm not sure I'd want to handle that much snow on a regular basis.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats why i own a sled, plowing gets old quick around here, i plow alot of space on my property so far this year ive put on 47 miles and that doesnt include backing up lol.

i know the year you are referring to we got hit hard, my house is a geo thermal so i can walk up from the back, then we jump off the front but its more like walking after you shovel.

you can shovel all the roofs you want lol, it aint worth the 500 bucks they pay me as my backs broke already, if the guy didnt give me the big money work and a classic car id tell him no thanks but i like him so ill break my back for him.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I drove from Syracuse to Parish and the sun was shining until I got off the Parish exit. I am well into my second tank of gas and the truck only never leaves my driveway unless I need to fill it up. I just use it for plowing, that's it. I am VERY lucky as my dad is retired and lives 1/4 mile away. He has a 2500hd with an EZV and will usually plow me out during the day as he has nothing to do and is itching to keep busy. We have had a foot or more on the ground since before Thanksgiving.


----------



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

sure wish i had snow like that here in rochester ,keep up the great work


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Hoping we get a good amount here in the next couple days. I have been busy pushing back snowbanks and widening peoples driveways making room for more snow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

j deere i thought i seen you mexico last week but the tractor seemed smaller than yours and he didnt have a blower lol


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't me. I havent been through mexico yet with my tractor. I seen a Montana tractor in Mexico that was pushing back snow in the Pathfinder bank lot. It didnt have a blower and is actually one model larger. Could have been him. 
Still wondering how much snow we are gonna end up with after this storm ends and the lake effect begins later tonight and tomorrow. I got 3ft drifts already with this wind.


----------

